# Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?



## Kai-aus-Hamburch (2. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen!

Ich fahre heute bis Donnerstag oder Freitag nach Fehmarn. Lohnt es sich schon auf Meerforellen zu fischen? (Dorsch wäre auch nicht wirklich schlimm)
Da ich das erste mal los will, könnte mir vielleicht noch jemand einen Tip zu Köderfarben geben?

Danke schonmal für die Tips!


Gruß

Kai


----------



## Stokker (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

Ich denke mal ,dass sich Fehmarn immer lohnt.
Allein schon das aufregende Flair der tollen Strände ist eine Reise wert.
Und das der eine oder andere Fisch hängenbleibt ist immer drin.
Wenn du dazu noch  mehrere Tage dableibst , dann sollte schon Mefo- technisch was zu holen sein.
Rot oder Schwarz oder die Mischung von beiden klappen , wenn es läuft...
Viel Glück...


----------



## Kai-aus-Hamburch (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

Und wlche Strände sollte ich anfahren?


----------



## Stokker (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

Niobe ,Westermarkelsdorf, Staberhuk ( beim Radarturm, aber sei leise, Nordlicht hat einen leichten Schlaf  )im Sund (Südstrand), Katharinenhof. Alles Strände wo du dich austoben kannst...


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

Hi!
War letztes WE da. 
Mefo naja, dürfte viel Glück dazugehören.
Aber Dorsch war abends gut da. 
Topköder war wieder mal der 28 Gramm Spöket in schwarz.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## rahnschote (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

bin gestern gerade von fehmarn zurück gekommen ...
habe zwar ausschließlich vom bellyboot aus geangelt ,habe aber schöne dorsche 500m vor katherienhof und im sund vor der berlitz werft (300m) gefangen,hatte auch ne kleine meerforelle im sund auf pilker ,war zufall aber ich denke die stehen noch zu tief für uferangler...
wenn du intresse hast mal ein boot zumietenkann ich dir folgende adresse empfehlen:http://www.fehmarn-boote.de/
gibt auch gute boote ohne führerschein,recht günstig


----------



## Nordlicht (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

@ Stokker
|splat2:

@ Kai aud HH
Die Chancen Fische zu fangen sind derzeit auch am Tag nicht schlecht...wenn keine Mefo dann evtl. Dorsch.


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

Ein Kumpel von mir war gerade vor 4 Tagen am Strand bei Wulfen, Ende der Steilküste hinterm Golfplatz zum Angeln. Mefos hatte er nicht aber dafür um so mehr Dorsch einen ganzen Tag und die halbe Nacht gesamt 37 Dorsche und auch für den Strand gute Größe.


----------



## Stokker (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Stokker
> |splat2:
> 
> Siehs`te ,jetzt isser wach..:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

hallo kann mir einer sagen ob man auch mefo in großenbrode fängt an der steil küste ich habe es nocht nie gemacht auf mefo zu angeln möchte dieses jahr mal eine fangen lg andre vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal paar tibs geben ich habe blinker von snab alle farben und viele küsten wobbler 
#hlg andre


----------



## mot67 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

moin,
na sicher kannst du auch vor grossenbrode mefos fangen. man muss, wie überall bei der meerforellenangelei, nur hartnäckig probieren und einfach werfern werfen werfen. lies dir diesen thread mal durch, da findest du schon allerhand antworten: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104906

gruss mot


----------



## Zacharias Zander (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

ich würde sagen,dass es sich auf jeden fall lohnt!ich war sonntag zusammen mitn kumpel auf fehmarn und wir konnten an einen vormittag 1 untermassige und 3 massige mefos fangen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

hallo leute erst mal danke für eure antworten noch eine frage ich war heute an der alster und habe mal die küsten wobbler ausprobiert und mir angeschauen wie die laufen   wie muß ich die wobbler führen an der küste einfach ausschmeißen und langsam reindrehen oder schnell reindrehen kann mir einer das noch mal sagen danke lg andre #h


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

Ich war am Mittwoch mit dem Boot an der Südspitze von Großenbrode und Drillingshase hatte dort ne schöne blanke 42er.


----------



## Arne1979 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

Hallo Andre, ob schnell oder langsam, die Frage stellt sich kaum, denn wenn du vom Ufer aus angelst, in Tiefen von 1-3Metern angelst. Damit du dann nicht immer im Kraut hängen bleibst, musst du schon recht flott kurbeln. Daher würde ich dir auch leichte Köder empfehlen, so 10-15gr. Schwere Köder würde ich dann nur bei starkem Wind nehmen. Eine genaue Geschwindikeit kann ich dir nicht sagen, versuche mal im oberen Drittel der Wassersäule zu fischen, vielleicht mal einen Spinnstop, oder so, hängst du am Grund fest, warst du zulangsam
mfg Arne


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*



Arne1979 schrieb:


> Hallo Andre, ob schnell oder langsam, die Frage stellt sich kaum, denn wenn du vom Ufer aus angelst, in Tiefen von 1-3Metern angelst. Damit du dann nicht immer im Kraut hängen bleibst, musst du schon recht flott kurbeln. Daher würde ich dir auch leichte Köder empfehlen, so 10-15gr. Schwere Köder würde ich dann nur bei starkem Wind nehmen. Eine genaue Geschwindikeit kann ich dir nicht sagen, versuche mal im oberen Drittel der Wassersäule zu fischen, vielleicht mal einen Spinnstop, oder so, hängst du am Grund fest, warst du zulangsam
> mfg Arne


#6danke für deine antwort jetzt weiß ich bescheit lg andre


----------



## Kunde (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

hallo, ich fahre nächste woche nach fehmarn. da ich sonst nur an der dänischen küste fische habe ich keine erfahrung mit der insel.
 lohnt sich ein versuch auf meerforellen zu fischen oder ist das wasser schon zu warm?
könnte mir vorstellen das man es nachts versuchen sollte?
falls man es probieren kann, welche stellen sind am besten für die fischerei im sommer geeignet?

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, danke schonmal im vorraus...

gruß kunde


----------



## stefan08 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

Andre:q Muhhhhaaa


----------



## MaikP (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

Hallo Andre,
du solltest den Wobbler mittelschnell einstrippen:q.
Die Farbe ist ja klar.Pink#h
Gruß Maik


----------



## Kunde (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich Fehmarn schon?*

komische beiträge?!? |rolleyes
naja ich werde mein glück versuchen!


----------

